
Opportunities for Bay area Canadian wanting to move back? - throwawaybbqed
Hi .. I&#x27;m interested in moving back to Canada shortly. I&#x27;m from Toronto so that is where I&#x27;m thinking of going back (likely in the next 3 months). I have a strong background in scalable systems and an interest in Natural Language AI. I&#x27;m mulling whether I should do my own start up given the significant commercial interest in the area. I am concerned that raising any funds without a track record on the business side will make it impossible. Any good accelerators with a deep tech focus? Any tips from senior tech people who have gone this route? Thanks!
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Suppose you find something. Are you concerned at all that if you either get
laid off or the company fails or you just want a change yourself that you may
need to leave Toronto again? That's my main concern with the Toronto area, I
feel the tech eco system is too small. Of course if you stick with one place
for many years it may be fine. I used to live there, but I'm currently back in
London, UK (where I'm originally from). The downsides of London are ridiculous
housing costs that ruin everything, the upside is it's basically impossible
not to find work here.

------
spoonie
Have you looked at SoundHound? They have an office in Toronto and do some NLP.

P.S. I'm in a similar situation. Want to discuss it by email?

